

Ask HN: Did Ellentube rip-off YouTube? - ryanhunt

So I noticed today that Ellen launched her new video platform&#x2F;app to share her own video content[1] - however it looks an awful lot like YouTube, even with &#x27;tube&#x27; in the name.<p>Does anyone know if there is a commercial&#x2F;strategic relationship between Google&#x2F;YouTube and Ellen? The player and site UI look <i>really</i> similar.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ellentube.com&#x2F;
======
mysteriouswasp
kaltura.com

~~~
ryanhunt
Nice one, thanks!

